# Sonderwunsch flache RGB Gaming Tastatur ohne nervige Software



## Zyko77 (13. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

habe einen kleinen Sonderwunsch. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Geheimtipp:
Suche eine Tastatur mit folgenden Eigenschaften:

- Flach wie eben möglich
- Leise (Leertaste!)
- Gerne Beleuchtung, wenn dann aber RGB, ansonsten ohne

- Ja und jetzt kommt's: Möglichst sollte sich das RGB OHNE extra Software steuern lassen. Oder wenn dann einmal installieren und dann runterschmeißen, aber die Einstellungen bleiben gespeichert. 

Preis... Tja also wenn das Produkt mich wirklich zu 100% überzeugt bin ich vielleicht bereit die 60 Euro zu übersteigen. Aber auch nur dann.
Muss nicht unbedingt Gaming drauf stehen... 3 Tasten gleichzeitig sollte sie aber schon registrieren.

Danke Euch!
Hoffe es gibt sowas überhaupt. Wenn nicht auch gerne rein schreiben ;P


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Juli 2019)

Schau dir mal die Sharkoon Purewriter RGB an

Sharkoon PureWriter RGB, Kailh Choc LOW PROFILE RED, USB, DE ab €'*'74,79 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hubacca (13. Juli 2019)

Definitiv die Purewriter ! Hab ich auch und sie erfüllt alle deine Ansprüche. Gibts auch unter dem Namen Havit:
https://www.amazon.de/Mechanische-H...WKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=9YCF4DEB01VXVGM4CWDJ&th=1

Vielleicht mal warten bis zum Prime Day bei Amazon da können beide dann als Angebot auftauchen. Ich hab meine mal günstig bei Notesbookbilliger erstanden - wenn du Zeit hast und etwas den Markt beobachtest  dann bekommst du die Tastatur auch zum kleinen Preis.


----------



## Zyko77 (14. Juli 2019)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Definitif die Purewriter ! Hab ich auch und sie erfüllt alle deine Ansprüche. Gibts auch unter dem Namen Havit:
> https://www.amazon.de/Mechanische-H...WKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=9YCF4DEB01VXVGM4CWDJ&th=1
> 
> Vielleicht mal warten bis zum Prime Day bei Amazon da können beide dann als Angebot auftauchen. Ich hab meine mal günstig bei Notesbookbilliger erstanden - wenn du Zeit hast und etwas den Markt beobachtest  dann bekommst du
> die Tastatur auch zum kleinen Preis.




Danke Euch!
Ja Prime Day ist ne gute Idee... Ist mir sonst echt zu teuer. Sie ist zwar relativ flach, denke flacher geht mit Beleuchtung nicht. Mit gespannt ob ich damit schreiben kann, bin ja eher Notebookhöhe gewohnt von den Tasten her, aber ist sie auch nicht laut?

Die Beleuchtung lässt sich hardwareseitig steuern?


----------



## Abductee (14. Juli 2019)

Ich hab die Purewriter Red selber und die ist extrem leise (für eine Mecha).
Die Beleuchtung lässt sich nur über die Tastatur selber einstellen, da gibt es gar keine Software die das steuern könnte.


----------



## JackA (15. Juli 2019)

Habe ebenso die PureWriter Red und sie ist leiser für eine Mecha. Gefühl wie bei einem Laptop. Beleuchtung komplett über die Hardware steuerbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zooky (28. August 2019)

CoolerMaster Sk630 hat Cherry MX low profile switches. Ist halt ten keyless.


----------



## IICARUS (28. August 2019)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Sharkoon Purewriter RGB an
> 
> Sharkoon PureWriter RGB, Kailh Choc LOW PROFILE RED, USB, DE ab €'*'74,79 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Habe die gleiche nur ohne Nummerfeld und ohne RGB, meine wird nur blau ausgeleuchtet. Was Tasten höhe und Geräusche angeht ist sie sehr leise für eine Mechanische Tastatur. In meinem Fall war sie ohne RGB und ohne Nummerfeld etwas günstiger und ist sehr fein und klein. War mir auch wichtig da ich sie auf dem Schreibtisch liegen habe und sie so nicht viel Platz einnimmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krolgosh (28. August 2019)

Ich sag auch mal danke, hatte die Tatstatur noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm.. könnte aber auch genau das sein was ich suche. Mir sind normale Mechas echt zu laut.. (sitz im Wohnzimmer und Frau hat sich dadurch echt gestört gefühlt) 

Werd ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## IICARUS (28. August 2019)

Ich sitze auch im Wohnzimmer und die Tastatur hat nur ein leichtes leises klicken.
War mir daher auch wichtig und meine habe ich damals als Tages Angebot auf Alternate für nur 25 Euro bekommen.
Gekostet hätte sie 54 Euro mit dem regulärem Preis.

EDIT:

Allerdings scheint es meine Tastatur nicht mehr zu kaufen zu geben.
Denn die einzige die ich finden konnte ist eine etwas überteuerte Tastatur auf Amazon.
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B074V9Q55F


----------



## IICARUS (28. August 2019)

My Error...


----------

